#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Phitsanulok Bike Week 2012

## gregitt

A bunch of us rode to this event last Saturday and had lots of fun.  We go to many of them.  I took some video and it can be found by searching gregitt on You Tube.

It will be the latest one.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Good Gre gitt
I am looking at you tube  :Smile:

----------


## alitongkat

you stayed there, or did you go back in the night?

----------


## boloa

> you stayed there, or did you go back in the night?


It's a Bike Week,not a Jet Week  ::chitown:: 

But as he's from Loei, a day trip is doable  :Smile:

----------


## gregitt

> A bunch of us rode to this event last Saturday and had lots of fun.  We go to many of them.  I took some video and it can be found by searching gregitt on You Tube.
> 
> It will be the latest one.






I couldn't post a link before now....guess I did not have enough posts....

----------


## gregitt

> you stayed there, or did you go back in the night?


Us old guys cannot see at night....riding at night is pretty dangerous here as well....we always stay close by.....

----------


## Mid

Vid could do with some editing , fast forward to 3.16 on  :Smile:

----------


## gregitt

> Vid could do with some editing , fast forward to 3.16 on


Ha Ha (I think?)

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Nice one Greg cheers for posting. I like the way half the movie could be used as an audition tape for Cowboy.  :Smile: 

I'm an honorary member of an Indonesian bike gang myself. We don't go round beating people up. We mostly drink coffee and just chill out.

----------


## gregitt

Just got back yesterday....missed the rain..LOL

----------


## Chairman Mao

Thanks, but always prefer picture and info reports rather than just video.

----------


## Fondles

Got any pics ?

----------


## gregitt

> Got any pics ?


What's with the pics?  There are pics in the video...perhaps I need to post this in a video section of Teak Door if there is one.  (Yes I have lots of pics of all the bike weeks I attend). Let me know if I need to post elsewhere....I do not post much on this forum...thanks!

----------


## Chairman Mao

Scrolling through a thread with pics and info is better than a youtube video.

If all you want to do is post a link to get hits on your youtube vids then all the best.

----------


## Fondles

So no pics then... pretty pointless thread then.

----------


## gregitt

> Scrolling through a thread with pics and info is better than a youtube video.
> 
> If all you want to do is post a link to get hits on your youtube vids then all the best.


I do not get paid for any You Tube Videos...I do them for myself, my friends and folks who like to watch videos about Thailand Motorcycle Events. There is a lot of work that goes into a video and I do the best I can, knowing you cannot please everyone.  I have hundreds of photos too...I suppose if I posted those here, somebody would want a video.  I have many photos, comments and videos on motorcycle forums and there they seem to be appreciated...your remarks are well taken, however, to each his own.  Thanks..

----------


## Fondles

> I have hundreds of photos too...



Awesome wanna throw em up.

I prefer pics over vids as I like to study the bikes in a bit more detail than them just riding past on a vid.

----------


## Eliminator

Great videos Greg and thank you. Mao and Fondles are just whinging poms so that explains there nasty remarks.

----------


## Fondles

> Great videos Greg and thank you. Mao and Fondles are just whinging poms so that explains there nasty remarks.


1. Iam not a pom.
2. I like to look at pics so I can see the finer details of bikes and appreciate the time and effort gone into them, I apologise if you find this to be nasty.

----------


## Fondles

> Great videos Greg and thank you. Mao and Fondles are just whinging poms so that explains there nasty remarks.



Thanks for the red you little cry baby, go change your tampon.

----------


## BigRed

> Thanks, but always prefer picture and info reports rather than just video.


Must admit I'm the same, like to view at my own pace and skip all the boring bits.

----------


## Loombucket

Nice video! 




> I like to study the bikes in a bit more detail than them just riding past on a vid.


That's what the pause button is for!

----------


## Fondles

> Nice video! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> ...


Fuck off idiot.

----------


## Eliminator

> Originally Posted by Eliminator
> 
> 
> Great videos Greg and thank you. Mao and Fondles are just whinging poms so that explains there nasty remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the red you little cry baby, go change your tampon.


Seems you're the one for the need a tampon, all kinds of whinging blood coming out of your mouth because you can't use a PAUSE button because you need to:

"I like to study the bikes in a bit more detail than them just riding past on a vid." 

Tis a bid sad on YOU'RE part. 

Either GET A GRIP on REALITY or you could just get a BRAIN.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Eliminator
> ...


Back for another cry little boy, here have a box of tissues.

----------

